# Riho is the first AEW Women's Champion



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

*Re: Riho is the first AEW Woman's Champion*

It was a nice surprise and AEW understands the value of underdog female performers.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Riho is the first AEW Woman's Champion*

She's the one who's impressed me the most in their women's division since AEW came into existence.

So I've got no problem with her being the 1st champion. Interested to see what stories she works next.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Riho is the first AEW Woman's Champion*

I'm glad for her! The match started off a bit slow but really got going after awhile. The crowd loved it too, the pop when Riho won was great. She's super cute, can wrestle and has the fans on side - good champ to kick off their division IMO.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

*Re: Riho is the first AEW Woman's Champion*

She's come a long way from Gatoh Move to now.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Riho is the first AEW Woman's Champion*

Definitely a nice surprise and the correct decision. Match of the night. I think it was probably better than any women's match in WWE this year except for Asuka vs. Becky and Io vs. Candice, though I didn't see Becky vs. Sasha from Clash and I hear good things about that one.

Riho was MEGA OVER. HOLY SHIT. Now, was that because of her or was it because they really, really didn't want Nyla to win? We'll find out, but she did a fantastic job playing the babyface in peril. She made me a fan with that match.

And props to Nyla, who did great in that match too. Oviously that was mostly due to Riho, but Nyla played the antagonist role to perfection. Now Nyla can improve while Riho can have the good matches to make the title worth something.

I have full confidence in AEW's booking now.


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

*Re: Riho is the first AEW Woman's Champion*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179570258224529408


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Riho is the first AEW Woman's Champion*

Best match of the night ! other than the ending to the show. Shes the better fit for the first champion.Shes very over with the crowd and they put on a good match. I love how they have some asian guy to speak for her ! gives it a real sport feel


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Riho is the first AEW Woman's Champion*

I loved the match, great monster vs plucky underdog battle. It start slow but by the end the crowd were off their feet. Best women's match so far on AEW. I was shocked they went with Riho but I can understand it as they can probably have better matches at this time as Nyla is probably a bit away from been champ material. Great showing by both, shows you if you give these Joshi talent's time and let them shine you get matches like this and Io/Candice at the last Takeover PPV.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Riho is the first AEW Woman's Champion*

Loved the match, it had a great david vs goliath format to it. I knew Riho would be a tremendous underdog babyface throughout and I got exactly, that, while Nyla actually looked pretty good as the monster (btw that knee she does off the top should finish off matches here or there, it looks brutal).

What I didn't expect was the reaction this match got, it was one of the hottest things on the show, and Riho winning it was icing on the cake.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Riho is the first AEW Woman's Champion*

Boooo her booooo lol. I'll give credit match picked up last 1/3, but still boo.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

*Re: Riho is the first AEW Woman's Champion*

Omegas best friend, shocker.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

*Re: Riho is the first AEW Woman's Champion*

I just want to ask, can we get that Shida rematch now? Riho's going to need a true rival and Hikaru's obviously the natural choice.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: Riho is the first AEW Woman's Champion*


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Riho is the first AEW Woman's Champion*

Her winning was indeed a terrible choice. That was the only low point of the show.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: Riho is the first AEW Woman's Champion*



RainmakerV2 said:


> Omegas best friend, shocker.


Funny that you are complaining about booker's favorites and then looking at your sig pic


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Riho is the first AEW Woman's Champion*



ZSJ said:


> Her winning was indeed a terrible choice. That was the only low point of the show.


Every time she shows up in AEW the crowd is insanely hot for her,Shes international,She has a speaker for her which feels more real, Shes a interesting in ring performer.

Yes terrible choice to give the most over women in AEW the belt


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: Riho is the first AEW Woman's Champion*



ZSJ said:


> Her winning was indeed a terrible choice. That was the only low point of the show.


Too bad that 14.000 people on attendance didn't agreed with you.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Riho is the first AEW Woman's Champion*



V-Trigger said:


> Too bad that 14.000 people on attendance didn't agreed with you.


Good for them. The world would be a boring place if everyone shared the same opinion.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: Riho is the first AEW Woman's Champion*

Very good match. But people need to remember that Nyla was half of it, and she’s the one everybody’s been shitting on since she first showed up. She did a damn good job, especially with her post-match meltdown, and she made Riho look believable. Of course Riho’s intensity was a big part of that, but it takes two to have a great match, and that was a great match.


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

*Re: Riho is the first AEW Woman's Champion*



ZSJ said:


> Her winning was indeed a terrible choice. That was the only low point of the show.


Hottest of takes. It marked me out and the entire arena. What a terrible choice.

To say you didn't like it is one thing, but to say it's a 'terrible choice' implies disassociation with reality on your part.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

*Re: Riho is the first AEW Woman's Champion*



V-Trigger said:


> Funny that you are complaining about booker's favorites and then looking at your sig pic


I had no idea that Gedo and Jay White were actual friends who have worked and traveled together for years. Tell me more.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: Riho is the first AEW Woman's Champion*



RainmakerV2 said:


> I had no idea that Gedo and Jay White were actual friends who have worked and traveled together for years. Tell me more.


Okada is and Jay is actually on his way.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: Riho is the first AEW Woman's Champion*

I hated how weak and badly choreographed their offense was at first but they gelled well by the end. Nyla was ok too, other than almost killing Michael Nakazawa


----------



## Blisstory (Apr 22, 2019)

*Re: Riho is the first AEW Woman's Champion*

it was the smart choice...it was the right choice


----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

*Re: Riho is the first AEW Woman's Champion*

I was really surprised she won. She’s legit though. This was a much better match than I anticipated.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

*Re: Riho is the first AEW Woman's Champion*

I marked the fuck out for that. Riho did amazing and the crowd totally loved her.


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

*Re: Riho is the first AEW Woman's Champion*

Congratulation to her!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: Riho is the first AEW Woman's Champion*

Loved it

One small gripe - her strikes at the end looked much better and aggressive than in the beginning

She needs good striking 100% of the time

I tried to piss break this, checking forums - but it legit drew me back in

Ps> Nyla delivered too - great facial expressions. Still green, but will get better


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

*Re: Riho is the first AEW Woman's Champion*

It was a really good match. Riho was the right choice to win and hopefully she has a long reign as the first AEW Womens Champion.


----------



## Daggdag (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Riho is the first AEW Woman's Champion*

I have to say that I'm happily surprised. I was thinking they would go another direct becaause of the chances would be create to open the doors and get exposure for the company.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Riho is the first AEW Woman's Champion*

Not a fan of either woman in the match but the match itself was really fun and it was the right choice for Riho to win. Congratulations to Riho on becoming the inaugural AEW Women's World Champion.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

*Re: Riho is the first AEW Woman's Champion*

Pretty obvious she was winning after seeing how small the championship belt was. If it was any bigger, it'd have weighed more than her.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Riho is the first AEW Woman's Champion*

Riho is the most adorable thing I've ever seen. Happy for her. What an awesome match. She's MEGA over and she turned me into a fan of hers in one night. You were right about her OP.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

*Re: Riho is the first AEW Woman's Champion*



prosperwithdeen said:


> Riho is the most adorable thing I've ever seen. Happy for her. What an awesome match. She's MEGA over and she turned me into a fan of hers in one night. You were right about her OP.


:surprise::surprise::x:x:x

I kinda have an eye for talent. I had a feeling people would warm up to her.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Riho is the first AEW Woman's Champion*

Congrats to Riho for becoming the first ever AEW Women's Champion :clap :clap

She's earned this moment after consistently delivering good matches since Double or Nothing :drose


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Riho is the first AEW Woman's Champion*

Shock of the night for me, easily. Looked like an extended squash for Nyla till the pin, which I thought was a kickout at first. 

Guess that means it'll be a a little bit longer until my girl Shida gets the strap.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

*Re: Riho is the first AEW Woman's Champion*



DGenerationMC said:


> Shock of the night for me, easily. Looked like an extended squash for Nyla till the roll-up, which I thought was a 2 count at first.
> 
> Guess that means it'll be a a little bit longer until my girl Shida gets the strap.


Well now we get too see a Shida vs Riho. No need for AEW to blow their load early.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Riho is the first AEW Woman's Champion*

Great match. Congrats to Riho.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Riho is the first AEW Woman's Champion*

I'm not a huge joshi Japan mark but she has always been phenomenal in the matches I've seen. I'm so glad aew swerved and didn't give nia rose the nod.

(Nia is on purpose)


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: Riho is the first AEW Woman's Champion*

Thought this match stole the show. There were some botches, but I don't think I've ever seen a women's match quite like this. The size difference was comical, there were even some laughs from the crowd during the match. But somehow it was all very effective.


----------



## jpickens (May 3, 2015)

*Re: Riho is the first AEW Woman's Champion*

Surprised the shit out of me thought Nyla was going to win it.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

*Re: Riho is the first AEW Woman's Champion*

Really enjoyed the match. I have a soft spot for underdog stories when they are done well.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: Riho is the first AEW Woman's Champion*

I loved the match, it had all the classic tropes into it and they over delivered. So happy for her.


----------



## Raye (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: Riho is the first AEW Woman's Champion*

Tiny belt for a tiny girl. Looking forward to seeing how her reign goes, and what they do with the division moving forward. The division has had a rocky start. The ups (Riho/Nyla/Yuka 3-way, the 6-woman joshi tag) have been overshadowed by some of the negatives about the division. Hopefully they can rebound now with a title to book around.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Riho is the first AEW Woman's Champion*

I wanted Nyla to win personally lol. A real threat to hold that title, a roadblock to overcome for the division. I don;t mind Riho winning either, but you know what type of match she is going to have and you know she can lose it at any minute. There's a sort of predictability to it. With Nyla you got someone to build around, so whoever beats her feels like a big deal.

Happy for Riho regardless.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Riho is the first AEW Woman's Champion*

All hail the tiny Japanese goddess.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

*Re: Riho is the first AEW Woman's Champion*



ellthom said:


> I wanted Nyla to win personally lol. A real threat to hold that title, a roadblock to overcome for the division. I don;t mind Riho winning either, but you know what type of match she is going to have and you know she can lose it at any minute. There's a sort of predictability to it. With Nyla you got someone to build around, so whoever beats her feels like a big deal.
> 
> Happy for Rihi regardless.


A think Riho is going to keep it for a while


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Riho is the first AEW Woman's Champion*

Seeing Riho last night made me even more sad for Asuka and Kairi on the MR. THAT'S HOW YOU PUSH A JOSHI TALENT VINCE!!


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: Riho is the first AEW Woman's Champion*

I didn't want Riho to win. But I thought a Nyla victory would've been too obvious.

It would've been great to see all the transphobes with their panties all twisted tho.
:banderas


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Awesome to see
I didn't think they would give it to her,very happy

Why is the belt so small ?! lol


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

*Re: Riho is the first AEW Woman's Champion*



Aedubya said:


> Awesome to see
> I didn't think they would give it to her,very happy
> 
> Why is the belt so small ?! lol


Well the belt is perfect for someone like Riho XD


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Riho is the first AEW Woman's Champion*

Shes way too cute I kinda feared she died there lol


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

Awesome, well done Riho. Just dont stain or blemish the brass and leather before you hand it over to Bea!!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Was hoping Britt would interfere or some shit. Didn't want Nyla or Riho as champ but Riho is the lesser of two evils. I'll never agree with putting the inaugural title on a non-english speaker. It's not good business, but whatever. People seemed to enjoy it.


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

I heard a podcaster complain about Rhio falling when she tried to bodydrop Nyla, but I thought this was done intentionally. To emphasize the size difference. I thought it was comical that she thought she could pick her up. I could be wrong that this was an intentional spot, but that was my impression when watching it. There were other botches, but the match still delivered.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

It was a nice suprise. Asuka is probably crying.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

iarwain said:


> I heard a podcaster complain about Rhio falling when she tried to bodydrop Nyla, but I thought this was done intentionally. To emphasize the size difference. I thought it was comical that she thought she could pick her up. I could be wrong that this was an intentional spot, but that was my impression when watching it. There were other botches, but the match still delivered.


 it was intentional 
Smark overanalyse everything to the point they cant understand storytelling anymore and call everything a botch


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

patpat said:


> it was intentional
> Smark overanalyse everything to the point they cant understand storytelling anymore and call everything a botch


Yes it was intentional because she actually can't lift Nyla.


----------



## Venocide (Jan 28, 2010)

The right woman won, so happy for RIHO.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Sloppy match and would have been the worst of the night, except Cody had a match so his was the worst automatically. Title looks iffy as well, but congrats to her.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Only sloppy cus of rose and it was still the loudest cheered match cus of riho. 

She still made it look good even having crappy rose. She has a lot of ring work a head of her


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

EMGESP said:


> It was a nice suprise. Asuka is probably crying.


After watching some of Asuka/Omega vs. Shida/Tanaka, I´m crying she´s in WWE. :crying:


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

The David vs Goliath type of match are Always quite special (good or bad) because there is a lot of limitations in what both wrestler can do.

Riho cannot go full speed because Nyla would not be able to follow and Nyla needs to be even more cautious about what she does because she is 3 times the size of Riho.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Sloppy match and would have been the worst of the night, except Cody had a match so his was the worst automatically. Title looks iffy as well, but congrats to her.


Time once again for ....


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Imagine thinking that the match that had the biggest crowd investment was "bad".


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

I’m just so happy for riho! ?


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

She's resembles a child, Bit of a joke how she won against such a huge woman but if she's over then how dare we question the decision.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Unorthodox said:


> She's resembles a child, Bit of a joke how she won against such a huge woman but if she's over then how dare we question the decision.


If Rose had won, there would be a ton of comments about how she(?) only won because of LGBTQ+2 (or whatever they call themselves these days), and not many comments about the real issue; Nyla Rose is a bad wrestler.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

The match was great. She is great.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Riho is fucking awful, it's undeniable that she's over and I guess that's the only requirement to be champion but only God knows why people like her. She makes wrestling look like an even bigger joke than it already is, nothing she does looks like it could hurt Brandi Rhodes let alone Nyla Rose.

The worst part isn't even that she won with the weakest offense in wrestling history, the worst part was how hard Nyla was trying to not break her in real life, it was so blatantly obvious that it looked life a father wrestling with his infant.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Sure outclassed the NXT women's match, real creative with that finish Triple H (sarcasm) by A LOT. Although Io vs. Mia was quite good, and shows once again that Io should be champion now.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Riho has moxie! I see great things in her future!


----------



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)

First of all, let me start by saying that I'm not a fan of women's wrestling.

The match was bad. It did nothing to convince me that a women built like Riho could realistically beat someone like Nyla.

There's not much talent on the division. I'd rather AEW followed NJPW's path and did not waste time and space on the card with a women's division that seems to always drag down the quality of the show.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I personally really liked the match but was expecting Nyla to win so Riho winning was quite a surprise to me because i didn't know if she had officially signed a long term contract or not. I think Nyla did great and can only get better, she has a long career ahead of her so she'll have her reign eventually. Crowd loves Riho though, can't deny that.


----------



## cai1981 (Oct 2, 2016)

I get they wanted to show that they are welcoming to a transgender by giving her a spotlight and also not having her win just yet so that their first champion is not crapped on. BUT, could they have chosen someone that doesn't look like a 14 year old???? Good performer, but come on: a girl her size beating someone the size of her opponent is ridiculous even by wrestling standards! Riho can't be more than 85lbs!!!


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Time once again for ....


Yup sadly this picture describes many of the AEW fans when you disagree with them.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Riho is the most over women of the roster, the right women won


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> Riho is the most over women of the roster, the right women won


Besides Yuka, who else has got over with the crowd at AEW shows. Riho has done amazingly well and the crowd love a good underdog. She was the right choice, as she can go on to have good matches and have a decent run with it. I love to see a match with her and Yuka, that be awesome.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Off-topic, but I just remembered again, to the guy who was saying that Omega and Shida are dating in the Dynamite thread. This is wrong, Shida is Omega's _ex_. They haven't dated in years. Shida's boyfriend is Japanese and the same guy who created her entrance music.

Also, Riho to my knowledge has never dated Omega either, they both first met in a Gatoh Move booking via Emi Sakura years back and have been friends ever since. If AEW was attempting to craft a Riho/Omega love story, it would be kayfabe only. But more likely it was just Omega trying to save a friend of his from getting crippled.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Alexander_G said:


> Off-topic, but I just remembered again, to the guy who was saying that Omega and Shida are dating in the Dynamite thread. This is wrong, Shida is Omega's _ex_. They haven't dated in years. Shida's boyfriend is Japanese and the same guy who created her entrance music.
> 
> Also, Riho to my knowledge has never dated Omega either, they both first met in a Gatoh Move booking via Emi Sakura years back and have been friends ever since. If AEW was attempting to craft a Riho/Omega love story, it would be kayfabe only. But more likely it was just Omega trying to save a friend of his from getting crippled.


Riho is more like a little sister for Omega


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Riho is fucking awful, it's undeniable that she's over and I guess that's the only requirement to be champion but only God knows why people like her. She makes wrestling look like an even bigger joke than it already is, nothing she does looks like it could hurt Brandi Rhodes let alone Nyla Rose.
> 
> The worst part isn't even that she won with the weakest offense in wrestling history, the worst part was how hard Nyla was trying to not break her in real life, it was so blatantly obvious that it looked life a father wrestling with his infant.


This.

I'm quite surprised this match is getting so much love.

Riho is cute and people like an underdog but she isn't believable in the slightest. Her striking game is pathetic, her offense was embarrassing to watch at times. That spot where she tried to pick Nyla up was fucking ridiculous, she could have badly injured herself.

A lot of positives last night but the Women's match and division as a whole isn't one of them, awful wrestling, awful division.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Riho is fucking awful, it's undeniable that she's over and I guess that's the only requirement to be champion but only God knows why people like her. She makes wrestling look like an even bigger joke than it already is, nothing she does looks like it could hurt Brandi Rhodes let alone Nyla Rose.
> 
> The worst part isn't even that she won with the weakest offense in wrestling history, the worst part was how hard Nyla was trying to not break her in real life, it was so blatantly obvious that it looked life a father wrestling with his infant.


Rude...


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

terrible. Terrible choice. i watched AEW first, then NxT...and by god the AEW women's division has a long long long long way to go. Don't get why they didn't just put the belt on Baker right away. 

Watching Riho and then watching Io Shirai on Nxt you say "holy shit, AEW is a long way away"


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Terrible takes around here when a packed house of 14.000 people and the general public on social media loved the match and called it the best match of the show.



domotime2 said:


> terrible. Terrible choice. i watched AEW first, then NxT...and by god the AEW women's division has a long long long long way to go. Don't get why they didn't just put the belt on Baker right away.
> 
> Watching Riho and then watching Io Shirai on Nxt you say "holy shit, AEW is a long way away"


Baker is way worse than Riho, Shida and Allie. But of course you don't know that because you haven't watched them work more than once.



Alexander_G said:


> Off-topic, but I just remembered again, to the guy who was saying that Omega and Shida are dating in the Dynamite thread. This is wrong, Shida is Omega's _ex_. They haven't dated in years. Shida's boyfriend is Japanese and the same guy who created her entrance music.


Source? I have read japanese folks on 2Chan mention that they have spotted them on airports multiple times.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

V-Trigger said:


> Terrible takes around here when a packed house of 14.000 people and the general public on social media loved the match and called it the best match of the show.
> 
> 
> Baker is way worse than Riho, Shida and Allie. But of course you don't know that because you haven't watched them work more than once.
> ...


She looks more like a star, i'm sorry. The 'size' thing might be a tired argument but she really takes it to a new level. I couldn't believe anything she did and i didn't really care for her charisma either. Even after she won, i didn't really buy into her 'emotional' excitement at all. you'd think it was the biggest win of her career but, eh? 

And you're right, i've only seen them work 2-3 times. Not feeling it


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

domotime2 said:


> She looks more like a star, i'm sorry. The 'size' thing might be a tired argument but she really takes it to a new level. I couldn't believe anything she did and i didn't really care for her charisma either. Even after she won, i didn't really buy into her 'emotional' excitement at all. you'd think it was the biggest win of her career but, eh?
> 
> And you're right, i've only seen them work 2-3 times. Not feeling it


I'm sorry but the offense argument goes out the window when she was throwing those forearms and knee strikes by the end of the match. Looked more believable than most of the guys on the roster. I give you that at the beggining it was kinda meh but the match picked up big time the last 5 minutes.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179894197765246977


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

V-Trigger said:


> Terrible takes around here when a packed house of 14.000 people and the general public on social media loved the match and called it the best match of the show.
> 
> 
> Baker is way worse than Riho, Shida and Allie. But of course you don't know that because you haven't watched them work more than once.
> ...


You want to talk about a terrible take? Just because something is popular doesn't make it good, 50 Shades of Grey is the best selling book of all time.

If running the ropes and selling were the only aspects of wrestling Riho would be great, unfortunately those aren't the only skills you need in wrestling. She ruined the story they were telling because she couldn't make it believable that she hurt Nyla enough to keep her down for a 3 count. They should have just had her win with a roll up like she won her last 2 matches, that's the only believable finish possible for her matches.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

I like Riho, and she's a very good choice when it seems Shida and Yuka aren't full time yet. Yeah, she's small and some of her offence looks a little weak at times, but once she started laying it in it looked awesome. Long may she reign, or at least until Shida shows up :banderas


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> You want to talk about a terrible take? Just because something is popular doesn't make it good, 50 Shades of Grey is the best selling book of all time.
> 
> If running the ropes and selling were the only aspects of wrestling Riho would be great, unfortunately those aren't the only skills you need in wrestling. She ruined the story they were telling because she couldn't make it believable that she hurt Nyla enough to keep her down for a 3 count. They should have just had her win with a roll up like she won her last 2 matches, that's the only believable finish possible for her matches.


Wrestling fans are very picky with what they like and what they don't like and AEW has a hardcore audience. The majority of people on the arena and social media enjoyed the match and praised both womens. That's all that matters. You can't please everybody but when 90% agree on something and 10% disagree there's a disconnection with reality.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

V-Trigger said:


> Wrestling fans are very picky with what they like and what they don't like and AEW has a hardcore audience. The majority of people on the arena and social media enjoyed the match and praised both womens. That's all that matters. You can't please everybody but when 90% agree on something and 10% disagree there's a disconnection with reality.


There is no objective reality in wrestling, maybe you think Riho's offense looks like trash and you think it hurts the story like I do, maybe you think Riho's offense looks like trash and it's not a big deal, maybe you think Riho's offense looks great and enhances the match, maybe you don't even pay that much attention to ring work and you just like the cute, charismatic underdog, it's all subjective.

Hardcore wrestling fans can like trash, just look at Joey Ryan's career.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> There is no objective reality in wrestling, maybe you think Riho's offense looks like trash and you think it hurts the story like I do, maybe you think Riho's offense looks like trash and it's not a big deal, maybe you think Riho's offense looks great and enhances the match, maybe you don't even pay that much attention to ring work and you just like the cute, charismatic underdog, it's all subjective.
> 
> *Hardcore wrestling fans can like trash, just look at Joey Ryan's career.*


Hardcore wrestling fan checking it, I fucking hate Joey Ryan. Have since I first saw him in PWG, he blew then and he blows now.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Riho vs Nyla told a story. NXT does flips for 2 hours, okay maybe 1 hour and half.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

I mean its the same as Bliss vs Nia.

Or Aj Styles vs Lesner.

David vs Goliath.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

The match itself was okay for me but I loved that Riho won. I think(and hope)she keeps that belt for a long while.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

It makes sense, since the women's champion should be...you know...a woman.



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> You want to talk about a terrible take? Just because something is popular doesn't make it good, 50 Shades of Grey is the best selling book of all time.


No, it's not, dude. Like, not even close, the individual book or the series. Come on.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

V-Trigger said:


> I'm sorry but the offense argument goes out the window when she was throwing those forearms and knee strikes by the end of the match. Looked more believable than most of the guys on the roster. I give you that at the beggining it was kinda meh but the match picked up big time the last 5 minutes.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179894197765246977


That was the only sequence where her strikes looked somewhat believable, up until that point her forearm strikes and her kicks looked incredibly weak.

Her finisher as well is fucking terrible.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Riho vs nyla doubled their younger female audience. It added 70k young women viewers. By the observer with the crowd reaction for riho and the tremendous number ( the bump was bigger than the main event bump. ) its fucking tremendous, riho and generally the joshi are the big attraction of young women due to their fancy style. And the crowd love them 
Wont discuss her in ring because I dont care, storytelling, emotion and the feeling are more important to me. 
And by the numbers I am not alone 
Ps : the number of young women audience took a nosedive after the riho vs nyla match so Dave conclude that they were specifically interested in that


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

She's got the potential to be a female Rey Mysterio type if booked right.

Also I have to chuckle at where some fans seem to draw the line at "realism."


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

I actually blame Nyla for making some of Riho's offense look bad during the match. When you're that big and slow and sloppy a lot of the offense just gets "absorbed," so to speak. Even Asuka's offense looked weak against Nia Jax minus some of the flying submissions she does and Asuka has one of the best offensive arsenals in the business.

The important thing in the match was the energy and they set up the spots well with the chairs, the stomps, the suplex from the top, etc. It wasn't a work rate classic but a good story and atmosphere can make up for it as long as the work isn't awful, or even if it is (Hogan/Andre).

Now Riho gets to have better opponents.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

I don't like Riho, but at the end of the day, I can detach my own personal desires from what gets over, and Riho got fucking over in front of 10,000+ people. Same thing I've said about The Fiend, I think he is corny as fuck, but he's over as hell so you have to run with that. People on this forum that can't realize that there opinion isn't the only one in the world are wack.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Yeah, I mean the only two women in that division right now that are really over are Riho and Yuka. Especially during your launch period you have to run with what's over.

Seeing someone say they should've put the title on Baker - did you hear her on commentary? She's one of those "charisma vacuums" these kinds of fans love to prattle on about. She really should go to Adam Cole and get some advice there. That shit ain't getting the title over after its launch.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

For me if we only talk about charisma, Hikaru Shida is way superior to any other woman in AEW.


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

Alright_Mate said:


> That was the only sequence where her strikes looked somewhat believable, up until that point her forearm strikes and her kicks looked incredibly weak.
> 
> Her finisher as well is fucking terrible.


Riho should really put more fire behind her strikes. That sequence where she turned it up and threw some fast punches and put her weight behind her moves was awesome. Let's see more of that.

Otherwise she's great in my book.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

Quite possibly one of the worst strikers I've ever seen. Not a terrible match per se, but it was bad. I feel bad for Nyla having to sell being stroked by a child like wrestler and pretend she couldn't break her like a twig.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=-emD_wWIbdY&t=909s

Full match right here


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

45banshee said:


> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=-emD_wWIbdY&t=909s
> 
> Full match right here


Nice thanks.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> For me if we only talk about charisma, Hikaru Shida is way superior to any other woman in AEW.


I think the fact Shida didn't finish off her career in Japan before AEW started has kind of been a bit of a stumbling block for her as she can't show up for most shows. Shida is great but she's yet to show it on AEW, the Joshi 6 woman tag, she barely got anything in that match and Yuka kind of stole the show. Her match with Riho, was meh at best. 

I hope we see more of her soon cause she's very much on and off. Where she should be head first into promoting herself on AEW. 

She is the best they got right now.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

RIHO just needs to slap her thighs more, she'll be alright.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Is Yuka still with AEW?

I mean I like Riho a little bit over her, but she was pretty good herself. Plus, at Fyter Fest Riho and Yuka had a little bit of a moment as well. So that would be a natural title match eventually.


----------



## michael_3165 (Apr 16, 2016)

*Re: Riho is the first AEW Woman's Champion*



Swindle said:


> It was a nice surprise and AEW understands the value of underdog female performers.


There are underdogs and then there are tiny child-like women who look like they couldn't hurt a fly. I'm sure she is very nice but she doesn't cut it for me.


----------



## michael_3165 (Apr 16, 2016)

STEVALD said:


> RIHO just needs to slap her thighs more, she'll be alright.


Thighs? She has twiglets.


----------



## michael_3165 (Apr 16, 2016)

Alright_Mate said:


> That was the only sequence where her strikes looked somewhat believable, up until that point her forearm strikes and her kicks looked incredibly weak.
> 
> Her finisher as well is fucking terrible.


THIS. 

Even her 'stronger' forearms in the corner look like they aren't going to hurt a child let alone a beast like Nyla.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> Is Yuka still with AEW?
> 
> I mean I like Riho a little bit over her, but she was pretty good herself. Plus, at Fyter Fest Riho and Yuka had a little bit of a moment as well. So that would be a natural title match eventually.


She's still signed but TJPW is her priority.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

I just heard the "review" for the match and I was ... mmh ... let`s say surprised. Jim was a very big Nyla Rose fan from the very beginning, one should say that in advance.
_
Warning, you could feel offended!_


----------

